# Goose Jerky Recipes?



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Does anyone have a favorite goose jerky recipe or any goose jerky recipe that they think is worth sharing? I'm going try a few different ones this year and see what a I like.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

We made goose and duck mixed jerky for the first time this year and I think it is the best jerky I have ever had. We used this stuff called Hi Moutain Jerky Cure that you can buy at pretty much any grocery or sporting good store. Heres what it looks like 
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...4&parentType=index&rid=&cmCat=MainCatcat20075
And then dehydrated it for a few hours and it turned out great!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

You might want to check with your local meat shop, they might have spices/mix for sale. They might even give you some advice, but not the secret mix. :lol:

Good Luck!


----------



## Ty (Mar 11, 2004)

I use the high montain spices as well. I use Original, Mesquite, and INFERNO. They are awesome.

I also marinate them for about 2 days and also add liquid smoke, worchestershire, and some whole black pepper.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Do you guys grind up the meat and then add the high mountain, or is that more for the cut or shredded jerky???


----------



## rainhunter (Dec 16, 2004)

Here's what I do for moose or deer:

Equal parts soy sauce, worchester, and brown sugar, about 1/2 cup of each. Add a half cup of teriyaki if you like.
1 teaspoon garlic powder (not garlic salt).
2 tablespoons pepper.
1/4 cup olive oil.

Slice goose into fairly thin strips and marinade for at least an hour. Place in the oven hanging off the rack for about 10 hours at 175 degrees with the oven door open and the lower rack covered in foil to make clean-up easier. Adjust pepper as you like.


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Yeh the high mountian cure is the %*@#. I have been using it for about three years and will never go to anything else.


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

For our jerky with the high moutain when I shot the birds I just fillet each breast out "breasted them out" instead of the while ribcage so we just had a bunch of breasts that we cut into smaller pieces and then put the seasoning on them.


----------

